# Lovely Adder today



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just seen this beauty, had to watch the dog though or curtains for her.

I,m surprised as it is cloudy and dull, usually they like to bask in the sun.

Could only get the one photo as camera ran out of power.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It would probably have moved very quickly as they have very acute hearing

You were very lucky to have seen it Coppo

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

They are beautiful and I do like to see them (they are relatively common around here), but several dogs have died over the past few years and one of mine nearly died after an adder bite. 

I agree that they should be protected and it is a treat to see them.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ummmm, methinks the tile is an excellent example of something that cannot be true.....

"Lovely" and "adder" don't go together in my vocabulary......  

I have this nasty opinion of snakes based on experience which I will not bore you with,

suffice it to say that I am pleased it was there and not here - (although we have seen several here over the last year or so......... 8O ) 

well done for not having tooooo much camera shake - I would never have been able to take any pics..........

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Ummmm, methinks the tile is an excellent example of something that cannot be true.....
> 
> "Lovely" and "adder" don't go together in my vocabulary......
> 
> ...


  No probs Dave, used to them as we live high up on the moors, get them in the garden occasionally.

Lovely, beautiful creatures.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you can touch a snake

not an adder I hasten to add

they feel like velvet that has been in the fridge

Beautiful

We had quite a lot in Israel, some poisonous many not

never had a problem

but we did have to watch the baby chicks

Aldra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> It would probably have moved very quickly as they have very acute hearing
> 
> You were very lucky to have seen it Coppo
> 
> Aldra


Living around here I know spots where they frequent year after year Sandra. I will get some better photos next few weeks if I can.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great coppo  

Sandra


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hey paul,

I like Dave have a story to tell about a snake / Adder but will also not bore you all with it.

Which area do you live in and I will try to avoid, sorry!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*adder*



fdhadi said:


> Hey paul,
> 
> I like Dave have a story to tell about a snake / Adder but will also not bore you all with it.
> 
> Which area do you live in and I will try to avoid, sorry!


I know nothing about Snakes!

Where was it and I assume poisonous!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*snake*

!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

fdhadi said:


> Hey paul,
> 
> I like Dave have a story to tell about a snake / Adder but will also not bore you all with it.
> 
> Which area do you live in and I will try to avoid, sorry!


We live up on the moors in Teesdale, County Durham.

Go on then, whats the story about snakes, I have a neighbour who one year had one in the house, what a shock that was.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Adder*

I learned at school (many moons ago) that an adder is the one snake that doesn't slither off when it hears you coming. Growing up in central Africa where the snake population is many times what it is in Europe, I had several encounters with puff adders, so beautiful but dangerous, thus generally unwelcome. Found one on my doorstep once, coming home late at night, so not always found basking on a sunny rock.

Viv


----------

